# Whats a normal size for a stirrup iron



## Ranyhyn (28 April 2011)

Cause I'll be beggered if I know!! lol I have never even seen they had sizes lmao!!  I just walked in, put my foot in it and bought it!

I know maybe there is no "normal" but I'm a lady with a pretty normal sized foot!


----------



## Chellebean (28 April 2011)

is it 4 and 3/4? 
I got a 5 and 1/4 set and they are huge lol
not sure if that helps tho


----------



## teddyt (28 April 2011)

Depends on how wide your feet are. As a guide, i'm size six with a normal width foot (not that narrow nor wide) and i ride in 4 1/2". 

If you use bent leg safety irons its very important not to go too big because your foot can slip forwards and can get stuck (ive seen it- not nice). If using normal Prince of Wales irons then dont go too small, ditto foot can get stuck. 

Aim for a little bit of space each side of the foot. But in my experience 5" are normally for men or wide footed women


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (28 April 2011)

I'm a size 8 medium/wide-ish width and my normal riding irons are 4 3/4" but my side saddle iron is 4 1/2" (they only make them in 4" and 4 1/2").


----------



## flowerlady (28 April 2011)

I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I think you should put your foot in the stirrup and have 1/4 either side so your foot can slid out and not get stuck should you fall off


----------



## ngrace (28 April 2011)

Yeah its 1/2 inch both sides


----------



## ngrace (28 April 2011)

Sorry i meant to say 1/4!!


----------



## Kokopelli (28 April 2011)

Roughly you should be able to fit a finger each side.


----------



## Ranyhyn (28 April 2011)

Sorry let me make this clearer - I'm watching a pair of stirrup irons on ebay, so can't try them on etc.  If I could find a tape measure in this blooming house i could measure my feet - but as per, I cant lol


----------



## Chico Mio (28 April 2011)

'Normal' adult size is 4.75 inches or 12cm.

I have these (size 5 feet) and so does OH (size 9 feet)


----------



## flowerlady (28 April 2011)

Kitsune said:



			Sorry let me make this clearer - I'm watching a pair of stirrup irons on ebay, so can't try them on etc.  If I could find a tape measure in this blooming house i could measure my feet - but as per, I cant lol
		
Click to expand...

What sort are they


----------



## rambling (28 April 2011)

teddyt said:



			If you use bent leg safety irons its very important not to go too big because your foot can slip forwards and can get stuck (ive seen it- not nice)
		
Click to expand...

I have also seen this and agree not nice at all.

I have widish size 5 feet and use 4 3/4 " irons as most of my boots are a bit chunky.


----------



## jroz (29 April 2011)

All of mine have been 4.75"


----------



## Tnavas (29 April 2011)

Sizes tend to be in what sells more! Often adults have trouble finding stirrups that are safely big enough.

To find out what size you need, measure across the widdest part of the sole of your riding boots and add 1".


----------



## patchapony (15 May 2016)

you should be able to stick one figure each side and use this as a guide


----------



## teapot (15 May 2016)

Ranyhyn said:



			Sorry let me make this clearer - I'm watching a pair of stirrup irons on ebay, so can't try them on etc.  If I could find a tape measure in this blooming house i could measure my feet - but as per, I cant lol
		
Click to expand...

Ask the seller to measure them :smile3: Nothing worse than riding in stirrups that are either too small or too big for your feet.


----------



## DD265 (15 May 2016)

4.5" for a smaller adult foot, 4.75" for a size 7ish lady, 5" for a bloke.

Just bear in mind that a lot of them don't actually measure what they say either, so if you're buying a brand you haven't tried, do ask the seller for a photo with a tape measure against them.


----------

